# Glass Milk Bottles



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone have a good source to purchase 1/2 gallon milk bottles?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If you mean plastic --contact your closest bottling plant. 
Most will normally sell them in shrinkwrapped bundles of 50 for pretty reasonable prices.
If you mean glass our best price was from the canning pantry online.
Lee


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

You can get half gallon glass canning jars from Ace Hardware. They have lids in the Hoeggers catalog that will the jars.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Ace Hardware or if they deliver to your area, Azure Standard.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used Stanpac. The price includes shipping. Wonderful solid bottles

http://www.stanpacnet.com/buyonline/milk-bottles.html


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the replies 

I want the glass jugs, so I will check out canning pantry. I love my Ace Hardware, and have used their jars before. I think they old fashioned glass jugs just look neat, so want to buy some for our home milk.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank for the link Cathy! Nice bottles there.

Jdranch, Hoeggers has the old fashion milk bottle too.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Tallabred said:


> I have used Stanpac. The price includes shipping. Wonderful solid bottles
> 
> http://www.stanpacnet.com/buyonline/milk-bottles.html


We typed at the same time- I will check them out now.

Hope your dd is enjoying UCF!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I only see the quart size on Hoeggers - but the price is better. 

My DD loves UCF - Thanks for asking


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use Stanpac!


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> You can get half gallon glass canning jars from Ace Hardware. They have lids in the Hoeggers catalog that will the jars.


We have had great luck finding those lids at our WalMart, but maybe they are just seasonal with the canning supplies. Do you have WalMarts where you are?
Last year they had the lids at a local grocery store first time I had seen them there.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know how thin they are, but I found this: http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-14489P/Jars-Jugs/64-oz-Glass-Jars-with-Plastic-Lid Super cheap!

I buy my lids at Walmart too...they are the cheapest I have found.

I had a guy approach me at a farmer's market who had a whole bunch of 1/2 gallon canning jars he didn't use anymore, so I bought a couple boxes from him. I like the canning jars because I think they probably clean better in the dishwasher. I do know of a creamery nearby I can get the real nice looking jars with the narrow openings for about $2 each, but I don't think they would clean as well. You may want to look around and see what kind of deals you can find locally.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Our bigger Wal-Mart store has NICE rectangular half gallon glass refrigerator pitchers with a "pinch" spot and a pouring lip. They are about $5 each.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I love Wal-Mart's half gallon juice pitchers. I have small hands so I can really get them clean and the top is wide enough to put a small strainer in it and pour the warm milk directly into it. They are NOT for hot liquid! I make an awesome chocolate milk that is like an instant breakfast - I can only pour it into the stanpac jugs.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

huh. We use the half gal. glass jars, which I love as they clean so well, but they are hard for the kids to pour out of w/o spilling.
Do they glass pitchers you refer to Rose have lids or are they open? 
Cathy are the juice pitchers you refer to glass and do they have lids of some sort?
I really want something with a lid. Only glass pitchers I have found there were all open, like water pitchers.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I just use quart canning jars. I don't drop them. A gallon is too heavy for me and a half gallon is unwieldy. It was easier for our grandkids too if they handled smaller jars. If I sell it I sell in half gallon jars though, unless the buyer doesn't mind quarts. It is easier to trade out jars with quarts because everybody can get them. Most people arond here have them. I have a quart jar brush and they fit easily in the dishwasher. Just works well for us. I can stack quarts in the fridge too, especially if they are wide-mouth.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

The juice pitchers are glass with a rubber lid/stopper that seals very well. I think that these are the same thing that Rose is talking about.

They also carry a quart size that has a handle - my DD likes those because it cannot slip out of her hand and it is not as heavy.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Refrigerator-Square-Glass-Pitcher-Set-of-2/12521809


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I have some lovely glass bottles I got from Stanpac. The Stanpac people are super nice.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

The Wal-Mart ones are not near as thick or sturdy as the Stanpac ones but they are much lighter and more pourable. 

I do like the Stanpac people too


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

I forgot I used to mainly use a glass pitcher type thing from Walmart that had rubber/plastic seal around a glass lid. They were round and tapered into a narrow neck. Held little over a half gal. Easy to pour for sure, but the plastic deal around the lids would get scummy and was hard to clean. My soapy hand was actually small enough to get inside them to clean them also. The lid was the deal breaker. We have a bunch of them and not hardly any glass lids with good plastic seals on them to pair them up with anymore. So last year we just used the half gal. jars. The qrt. size seems a pain as you have to have so many of them in the fridge that is drives me crazy.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the old fashioned milk bottles just cuz... I remember them on the porch with cream rising and the chickadees trying to learn how to lift the lids....that shape is so evocative of a different era...

But canning jars go in the dishwasher and so became the jar of the realm here.
I could load the dishwasher with them - toss in some dairy soap and go milk and come home to hot clean jars to pour into. No bottle brushes and crud on the inside where the cream rose and dried out and made a scum. I never worried how offhandedly our customers cleaned the jars because running it in an extra hot 50 min cycle with dairy soap takes care of everything!

Yawl must have great stores. Ours do not think anyone wants half gallon canning jars.

Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

buckrun said:


> I love the old fashioned milk bottles just cuz... I remember them on the porch with cream rising and the chickadees trying to learn how to lift the lids....that shape is so evocative of a different era...
> 
> But canning jars go in the dishwasher and so became the jar of the realm here.
> I could load the dishwasher with them - toss in some dairy soap and go milk and come home to hot clean jars to pour into. No bottle brushes and crud on the inside where the cream rose and dried out and made a scum. I never worried how offhandedly our customers cleaned the jars because running it in an extra hot 50 min cycle with dairy soap takes care of everything!
> ...


Where's the "like" button!

Our Rural King (similar to Tractor Supply) carries the half gallon canning jars. The plastic lids can be found there, too, or even at our local supermarket.

Mary: I, too, find the half gallon canning jars a bit unwieldy. And my dad can't even handle the quart jars (shakes from Parkinson's). Talk about a mess! Every day! I bought a plastic canister-type thing with a flip top cap and poured milk in there for dad. Easier and cleaner for him to pour, assuming he could pop up the top!


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Atwoods


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I use my quart size for my "low fat" goat milk. I put the fresh milk into a quart size fat separator, let the fat rise and then pour the bottom milk into the quart jar. I put the fatty top milk into the milk to make cheese.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to "skim" a jar for my hubby. He doesn't like the cream. More for me.... :lol


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Fat separator?? I need more information on this please.  Sounds cheaper than a cream separator...or are they the same?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

For this that use stanpac - are these lids washable/reusable.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

What about gallon jars? Anyone have a good source for those?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

This is one type of fat separator: http://www.amazon.com/Amco-Swing-Release-Grease-Separator/dp/B0019EPMW2

Currently I use the pour type. I do not do this with enough milk to warrant using a cream separator.

I reuse the stanpac lids but they do not produce a water type seal, even new. When I transport milk I seal the top with press-n-seal, then put the top on.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

We love these and they make great advertisement 

http://www.caprinesupply.com/goat-milk-bottle.html


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Someone in my area has the old fashioned 1 gallon glass milk jugs for sale on craigslist. I contacted them couple weeks ago being interested in them myself. They have over a thousand for sale $5.00 each. ?? what shipping might cost. Or we could offer free transport if my husband drives near your area and you could meet up with him. Only problem, we never know where he is going from day to day. So it could be a while. We know he has a trip to California within the next few weeks, possibly next week.

http://gadsden.craigslist.org/atq/2789149965.html


----------

